# What does it mean to fast a betta



## poptartab97 (Aug 11, 2009)

i really have no clue 

someone was talking about it


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

It means to not feed your betta to help their digestive tract clear out.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Most of us fast our bettas one day a week to help their digestive tracts, as dr2b said.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Thanks DQ, forgot to add once a week lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! No problem.


----------



## poptartab97 (Aug 11, 2009)

am i suppost to do that once a week


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You really don't HAVE to. It just helps to keep fish from having digestive problems. I follow up my fast day with some freeze dried daphnia. And yes, once a week.


----------



## poptartab97 (Aug 11, 2009)

should i do that on a specific day everyweek


----------



## poptartab97 (Aug 11, 2009)

would it be ok if i can do that 1 day every other week


----------



## poptartab97 (Aug 11, 2009)

*help fast*

when i put conditionar in the water am i suppost to wait before i put the fish in 

cause i usullay wait a while (30-60minutes) and i put my fish back in the cup they came in and now my betta is in the cup and he is freaking out and he is flaring at me


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The water conditioner conditions the water instantly. You don't have to fast your fish on a specific day of the week. Just whatever day works best for you.


----------



## CharH (Aug 7, 2009)

It would break my heart not to feed my guys...


----------



## Jazattackk (Jul 20, 2009)

You should fast your betta on the same day every week, and you don't have to wait that long before putting your betta in, like dq said, it conditions instantly.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

CharH said:


> It would break my heart not to feed my guys...


It's good for them though...


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

This forum helped me too now i know that i should fast my Blaze once a week thnx for the info =)


----------



## jeraldfler (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re faster*how much faster can it really be?


----------

